

Kindle Questions - ecommercematt

I'm trying learn more about the Kindle's notation functionality, and I'm hoping to avoid shelling out the dough to figure this out first hand.<p>My recollection based on limited usage is that there is simply an ability to add a note to a particular passage, with no distinction between a tag like "politics" or "campaigning" and a note like "bob will love this explanation of why kerry lost." Is that correct?<p>Wishful thinking: If you're a Kindle owner in NYC, would you be willing to let me use it in your presence for a few minutes at your preferred location? I'd be more than grateful.
======
benjamincanfly
Try Amazon's "See a Kindle" program:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_5915932_1...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_5915932_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000230941&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=special-
offers-1&pf_rd_r=1GTER1XAB5KTKTQAXHWA&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=427740801&pf_rd_i=B000FI73MA)

------
kqr2
In addition to adding a note to a particular passage, you can highlight it.

The notes and highlights then show up as "My Clippings" in the content list. I
find this rather annoying since it starts to clutter things up.

Another annoying feature is that the Kindle doesn't use page #'s so it's hard
to cross reference it to the dead tree version of the book.

The content manager would also be better if it would allow you to create
directories.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the Kindle since it allows me to read more
material on the go. The free EVDO access is also pretty cool, although they
really need to improve the web browser. It's good enough for google maps
though which has been very handy.

~~~
ecommercematt
Are you able to discuss this further? My email address is in my profile.

------
ecommercematt
I have several additional questions beyond the few in the original post. My
contact info is in my profile, in case anybody would like to discuss this more
directly.

------
mechanical_fish
Amazon's site had an official meetup page where satisfied Kindle owners would
volunteer to give demos to local folks. You might want to check that out.

------
cjlowther
how do I erase the sample book I downloaded

